# 6 week old puppy wont play?



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello! My husband and I got a gsd puppy from a guy who had an "accidental" litter. I personally have no experience with the breed as I prefer Chihuahuas  but my husband was raised with like 8 of them so he knows what's up. 
The thing I'm confused about is that she doesn't play. She likes to be outside by herself or in her crate. If she's on the floor inside it doesn't matter where I am, she cries. My worst nightmare is that my husband picked a defective puppy and we'll have to either give it back or be really unhappy. We've had her for a day.. taking her to the vet later because she seems to have a rash on her belly and a sore on her paw. She eats fine and drinks water fine. Ears haven't stood up yet. Like I said tho.. she's perfectly happy outside attacking the grass and tripping over herself, but bring her inside and she sits in one place and cries.. if you let her sit there long enough (hoping shell ball up and move around) she just resigns to her fate and goes to sleep. I'm perplexed. I never had this problem with either of my chihuahuas. :help:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

At six weeks old, most pups are with their littermates and mom. You have a baby, think of what a baby needs - sleep, warmth and affection and nourishment. Plus she's in a new place, very disorienting.

We got our pup at 8weeks, it was the earliest our breeder would part with a pup.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with Gretchen, she's very young to be away from her mother and littermates. It's only been one day and she's scared and confused, give her time and patience to grow. She doesn't associate you with good things yet, she's looking for her fur family. Soon she'll realize you are her family now and will be looking to you for comfort

I'm glad she's going to the vet, make sure she's dewormed and please don't let them vaccinate her if they offer to while she has a obvious health issue like a open sore and rash. Give her a few weeks to heal then take her back for her first puppy shot


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Six weeks is really young to be taken from mom and the rest of the litter. Is it possible to get a t-shirt or blanket from the previous litter owner that will have the litter scent on it. The baby needs security and that's just what you have, a little tiny baby. She still has to learn to play. She would have learned that from her littermates if left with them. Gently for now just practice rubbing her all over, touching each foot, opening her mouth and touching her tiny teeth. Look in her ears regularly. On the feet spread each toe very gently and look at the nails. Do all this on a regular basis and she will be a dream to take to the vet when the time comes. As for teaching her to play, maybe try dragging a toy across in front of her slowly to see if she has any interest. When beginning potty training and she is successful going outside really praise her in a happy happy voice. In a couple weeks you could start some minor clicker training. Try different toys to see what she likes best.Some like balls best some like the toys (without stuffing) to play with.


----------



## Rogue's Mama (Aug 8, 2013)

I think this is pretty normal because of her age. She is missing her brothers and sisters and mommy. She will come around. Right now all they want to do is go potty, sleep, play a little bit, sleep, and eat. lol Like most will say it is best for a pup to stay with their mom until they are 8 weeks old but I am sure your pup will come around soon. She just needs to warm up to y'all and get to know her new surroundings. Also, a rash on a belly can come from worms, it happened to one of my puppies and this may also be a reason for her behavior right now. Just get her to the vet and show her tons and tons of love and you should have a happy, playful dog soon!


----------



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, the guy said the mom stopped feeding them at four weeks. So he's had them in a box full of newspaper since then? I feel like I may have done her a favor bringing her home.. I'm just afraid shell be a mess. We got her to eventually look scary in our yard.. and because my husband has wanted a big dog since before I met him and he likes Shepherds. So we went and spent nearly three hours picking the "perfect" puppy. I guess I'm just a nervous mommy with no experience with the breed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, mom normally stops feeding them around that age, but the pups still have to stay together and the "breeder" starts feeding the pups. You did not do her a favor, you will do her a favor by returning her and keeping her together with her littermates for another 2 weeks!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

We got our pup from a rescue when he was 6 weeks old. It took some time. He did have worms and after the treatment for that he was a perky little guy.
I think getting an old shirt with the mama dog and litter mates scent is a great idea. Also try hand feeding your pup. It will strengthen the bond between the two of you. Puppy will associate you with its main life source. 
Hang in there and enjoy your pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Powerfulmind (Aug 19, 2013)

Take her back to live in a box full of poo and fleas?


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I wouldn't expect any pup to be playful their first day home. My boy slept almost all of the time the first few days. 

Give her a few days to settle in, and ENJOY this time. She will have more than enough "play" for you very soon 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to add, don't worry about the ears yet. You have a ways to go before that time comes -maybe as soon as 12 weeks, maybe later. It's different for each dog. If you feed her cartilage for chew bones it will help the ears get stronger but it is too early right now. Just have fun playing with her and making sure she knows all good things come from you. Never use punishment, only positive reinforcement at this age.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have to agree with Caroline. Both of us being breeders understand that pups learn lots from mom and littermates in these two weeks. The pup is probably terrified and confused. Give it an area that is small and cozy. I have a litter box set up for my pups to potty train in. An x-pen would be great for keeping the pup confined and you could put a small plastic crate in there for sleeping in. Deworming and a quality puppy kibble are needed. Make sure to soak in water for the next few weeks. Keep fresh water available at all times. I use a water bottle for my litters since bowls can get messy. Vaccines should only be given on a limited basis, if they offer just distemper/parvo combo right now that would be better. Forgo getting several at once and never give to a sick animal. The rash could be urine burn or from the other pups. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress. Also, start looking for some training classes. You have about a month to find one.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with all suggestions, unfortunately it sounds like the guy wanted to get rid of them early because they are making a mess and doesn't want to take care of cleaning up 'said' mess


----------

